# Man ed sms



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2013)

Farfie mi ha chiesto perchè non gli rispondo quando mi manda gli sms.
Perchè mi sono scocciata. Perchè da quando lui è diventato respingente con tutti, e io gli mandavo qualche messaggio kreti e non rispondeva.
Mi sono irritata.
E non mi viene di rispondergli ai suoi ciao.
Perchè quando lo facevo io. Il nulla.
E quindi che riceva il nulla.
Si. Sono pittignosa. Si. Sono femminuccia. Ma le paturnie le ha pure lui, quindi.
Giovedi, dopo il nulla cosmico di tutta la settimana gli ho scritto una mail, chiedendogli se aveva bisogno di ricambi per la e-cig, che avevo trovato un venditore ottimo, tanto ottimo che avrei comprato un nuovo kit più potente. Di batteria intendo.
Mi ha risposto tutto giulivo, con _splendore_ di qui, _principessa_ di là, un sacco di punti esclamativi.
_Sono ai tuoi comandi e sai che se fai acquisti ci sono anche io e bla bla._

Quando fa così è in picco incazzoso e non vuole farmelo vedere.
E io mi irrito.
Ho risposto modo professionale dribblando i complimenti che ok, avrei comprato anche lui e poi prossima settimana sarei andata a portargli tutto.

Mi risponde che anche lui vuole la sigaretta elettronica super potente come la mia  e...
Minchia. E che è?
Tutto ciò fa Tebe lo vuole anche lui? Cos'è, specchio man riflesso?
Gli ho risposto che prima la provavo io la sigaretta e poi se va come sembra ok, la compro anche a lui.
Morale.
Poi non ho più risposto io.
Stamattina mentre facevo la papera dentro la vasca da bagno con super impacco nutriente riccioli casalingo un sms.
Guardo.
Man.
Di sabato mattina. Alle 11.
_Al super c'è il trionfo dei fiori. Hibiscus arancioni e bianchi con gola rosso scuro._

Sono rimasta schiarita. Un sms? Di sabato mattina? Rispondergli? Non rispondergli?
_Arrivi tardi cocco. Già comprati ieri. Tu cosa hai preso?_
Poi ho continuato a farmi il bagno.
Mi sono asciugata i capelli. Vestita. Baciato i gattacci. Fatta un caffè. Fumato una sigaretta vera.  E ho guardato il cellulare.
_Mi sono preso due gerani, una grassa, tutti e due gli hibiscus, un orchidea e pure una azalea._
Il messaggio era delle 11 e 38.
L'ho letto praticamente adesso, quindi non è il caso di rispondere.

E mi sento irritata ripeto.
:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Aprile 2013)

Davvero pittignosa! :smile:

Però, se ti irrita, ti irrita. Magari ti irrita anche perchè c'è ancora qualche cosa che non va/non ti torna/ti disturba ?

Vabbè. Tanto, va, e finchè va e sei contenta, va bene.
Sono assolutamente di parte -tua- ergo di Man me ne frego abbastanza :smile:


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8072 ha detto:
			
		

> Davvero pittignosa! :smile:
> 
> Però, se ti irrita, ti irrita. Magari ti irrita anche perchè c'è ancora qualche cosa che non va/non ti torna/ti disturba ?
> 
> ...


Si, sono pittignosa!
Quello che mi disturba è che..mi sento sedotta e abbandonata da Man.
Sessualmente parlando ecco.
:blank:

Ora ci scrivo una pagina


----------

